
Bartz resigns from Yahoo’s board of directors - zoowar
http://venturebeat.com/2011/09/11/bartz-resigns-from-yahoos-board/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29
======
zoowar
Oh please be true! Won't it be great if a CEO didn't make a fortune leaving a
company worse off than when they found it?

